# Boudin Stuffed ABT's



## cajun smoke (Jan 18, 2012)

I made my first ABT's a couple weeks ago (cream cheese and jimmy dean) and they were awesome! So it got me thinking of other stuffings. Thus the idea for boudin stuffed ABT's was born. Well, technically they are stuffed with boudin dip (uncased boudin, sour cream, seasonings). I then topped the dip with cheddar and of course wrapped it in bacon. 














While we let them take in some smoke, we snacked on some smoked boudin (not smoked by me) and drank some Bacon Maple Ale. Yes, you read that correctly. It was soooo good. Smokey and slightly sweet. Went perfect with the boudin.







Here are my creations right before I pulled them out of the MES.







They were pretty damn good. But honestly I think I liked the cream cheese ones I did before a little better. I just think these could be better. I'm thinking maybe next time omit the cheddar,use a 50/50 mixture of cream cheese and sour cream, and use the smoked boudin instead of the regular. Of course I'm a bit of a perfectionist. My friends had no complaints lol.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like they turned out great. Have you thought about trying some shredded cheese like pepperjack or another white cheese. I often mix the cheese into the stuffing mixture and some on top as a change up


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 18, 2012)

I gotta get the Son to buy a grinder and stuffer...  Hmmm , Father's day,,,B-day??


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

. I also mix shredded cheese in the filling, makes less of a mess in the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

They look delicious! Try seriously sharp cheddar, Walmart sells it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2012)

They look good to me. But i like a good sharp cheddar myself.


----------



## cajun smoke (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions guys. i used mild cheddar party squares that i just cut in half this time. next time i'll do some with shredded sharp cheddar mixed in.


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2012)

They look great. I like the slab of cheddar on top. Can't have too much cheese I always say.


----------



## cajun smoke (Jan 20, 2012)

haha, totally agree! never too much cheese.


----------



## diesel (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes they look awesome!  And I am also a big fan of the Rogue beers.. very nice!


----------



## frosty (Jan 20, 2012)

Regardless, those are some beautiful Stuffed Japs!  Thanks for showing them.


----------



## stevecylka (Mar 29, 2012)

These look awesome. Wish I could get my hands on some boudin up here in canada


----------

